

Toyota: The World's Biggest Car Company Wants to Get Rid of Gasoline - binarray2000
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-12-17/toyota-embraces-fuel-cell-cars-for-post-gasoline-future

======
butwhy
Where exactly does this article actually conclude that "The World's Biggest
Car Company Wants to Get Rid of Gasoline"?

~~~
mtmail
The URL is 'toyota-embraces-fuel-cell-cars-for-post-gasoline-future' so the
title was changed later, probably to get more people to click. Other than that
a good article in my opinion.

